# Line6 Spider Amp Settings



## JoryGriffin (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone had any idea on how to get something close to Petrucci's Train of Thought rhythm sound, I've been tweaking and tweaking Bass Mid and Treble but I'm not quite there... yet.

Anyone else succeeded?


----------



## nitelightboy (Sep 13, 2006)

With a Spider, good luck. Maybe with one of the other Line 6 amps.


----------



## Nik (Sep 13, 2006)

As for getting that Petrucci lead sound, that's impossible to do with the Spider--it sounds plasticy and harsh, especially through the speaker.

It is, however, an excellent rhythm amp. Here's some good rhythm tones:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6027&highlight=Spider+II+112+rhythm+tone+test

I use the green insane with the gain at about 12 and EQ settings around 12, too, adjusted accordingly. Obviously, the kind of guitar and pick-ups you are using are an important factor, as well.

However, even after I got my PodXT, I still use my Spider II 112 for recording my rhythm guitars because I haven't been able to get as nice of a tone out of my Pod.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks alot for that, Im using a dimarzio evo7 in the bridge at the moment so im pretty sure its capable  I'll try em out

Cheers


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 14, 2006)

The thing I like about the spider is that you can pretty much turn it on and go to town. It is not the best tone in the world but for just practice it is usually good enough for me.

If you really want to get very exact about tone suggest you either get a real set of tubes involved or go for the higher end line 6 stuff.

Also of note is that Spider 3 is about to come out, and god only knows what that will have in it. My guess is that it will be "too much".


----------

